# Plushglass swatches



## Joke (Aug 4, 2006)

Please post pics and swatches of plushglass here.

TIA

EDIT: please, only pics here and no commeting pics


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 4, 2006)

Wildly Lush, after 15 minutes:


----------



## poohslovebug (Aug 4, 2006)

Plushglasses










They go on sheer.

Plus Luxe





Wet, Wild, Wonderful





I love these plushglasses. And after seeing prettykitty's swatch I will be going back tomorrow for wildly lush!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 6, 2006)

Ample Pink!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 29, 2006)

Big Kiss

In the tube
This isn't a great pic I'm afraid.





No flash





With flash


----------



## ette (Aug 31, 2006)

Cushy White on C25/C40:


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 13, 2006)

Plus Luxe

Clickable thumbnails

On NW15


----------



## Suzy_H (Oct 3, 2006)

Full For You. This goes on a YLBB pink - very wet and shiny. I just love it

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/0/3/7/526323.jpeg


----------



## Alliestella (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## bjorne_again (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Alliestella (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh-oh


----------

